# Dior heart box charm necklace- soo gorgeous!!!



## Lucy (Oct 19, 2008)

how gorgeous is this necklace?? i just came across it on polyvore and fell in love..

Dior - Heart Box Charm Necklace, Gold - eLUXURY

far too expensive for me, but i love it so much! it comes in silver/red too but i think the gold is far nicer.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 20, 2008)

wow! pretty! I love heart necklaces... for christmas I'd really really love the tiffany necklace that matches my bracelet, but it's the same - out of my price range. I'm going to wait until I get to europe and maybe it will be cheaper there!


----------



## Anthea (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the necklace is lovely too, a little too pricey for me as well


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 27, 2008)

That's cute! I'd prefer it if it were silver though, I'm not really into gold.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 27, 2008)

That is really pretty! The price is a little up there but maybe you could do a search for something cheaper but similar style?


----------



## Karren (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah!! That is very nice!! Too pricey for me too!! lol


----------



## Sarah84 (Oct 27, 2008)

ooh that is really pretty


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 27, 2008)

That is pretty!


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 27, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 27, 2008)

That necklace is really pretty! But it is gold plated?


----------



## Roxie (Oct 28, 2008)

That is beautiful! I don't usually wear gold, but this is very nice.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 28, 2008)

ooo that is pretty...im guessig the price would on be for the pendant and not the chain also!!!

Hmmm somthing bf can get me for xmas teheheheheh


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 28, 2008)

It is gold-plated... it falls into Dior's collection of fashion and costume jewelry. Nothing is that cheap in Dior's fine jewelry line...

I AM REALLY EXCITED! I couldn't figure out what to blow my Bloomingdale's gift certificate on, but there are a pair of Dior earrings I really really want, and that makes it $100 cheaper!


----------



## tinktink22 (Oct 28, 2008)

Love it but a bit pricey.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 29, 2008)

Lovely !!


----------



## Panda816 (Nov 10, 2008)

I love heart necklaces, it's very pretty!


----------



## fawp (Nov 10, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## Sareen20 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Ladies I have the perfect boyfriend, not only is he loving and caring and trustworthy but he's also rather generous. For Christmas he bought me this beautiful piece of jewellery in red and silver*

*



*

*He also bought me this gorgeous Dior wallet*






*Lucky me!!*


----------



## Jennyjean (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice necklace!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 1, 2009)

oooh nice! what an awesome bf!


----------



## szie (Feb 2, 2009)

The front was meh, but now that I've seen that back-- wow, it's adorable!


----------

